
Ask HN: Any paying NomadList users here? - alexcnwy
I&#x27;ve been a digital nomad for over 3 years and I check out NomadList every now and then but never joined as a premium member.<p>There&#x27;s a black Friday lifetime membership deal currently for $74 that I&#x27;m considering but I&#x27;d love to hear from actual users whether you think it&#x27;s worth it and what value you get from your premium membership?
======
shlant
As someone who has been on it on 4 years, I believe it is probably the most
indispensable tool for any frequent traveller.

Being able to talk to people in realtime who are living in, or have been
living in the places you are interested in visiting provides a value I haven't
really seen elsewhere.

Ask a question on virtually any topic and you will get either an answer or
direction on where to find an answer. Visas, budget travel, restaurants,
relationships, cat appreciation, travel/tech gear... you name it.

Just a lot of genuinely funny and insightful people in the community that
certainly help to make the nomad life feel less lonely.

------
pyython
I just joined with a lifetime membership a few weeks ago (wish I had waited
for Black Friday - didn't anticipate a deal), but I can say that already I
have gotten a lot of value from the community and don't anticipate ever
feeling bad about my purchase. If it's on sale, I say definitely go for it.
The Slack channel in particular has been a great resource - I've gotten lots
of advice on visas, travel plans, gear, etc.

------
roginc
I joined a year back and started the digital nomad lifestyle (with a small
family in tow) about 5 months ago. I find myself utilizing the service at
least once a week if not more (researching potential destinations, getting
tips from others on the slack channel and forums, etc.) I think it's a bargain
if you are a digital nomad or are seriously considering becoming one.

------
CyruzDraxs
Lifetime member. It’s a great community and really great having a network of
people to meetup with while travelling. There’s often impromptu meetups
organized on there in the popular nomad destinations like Bali or Chiang Mai.
I’ve met a bunch of great people on their over the last two years.

